# Bacon Honey Sriracha Jerky



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 8, 2016)

YEUUUUUUUP  

Time to make the bacon jerky.

Last night i cut each piece in half, did the racked cook at 200* 

Put the slices in a brown paper bag and went into the fridge. 

This morning im putting in the dehydrator at a temp of 150* for 2 hours, i will flip each slice at the 1 hour mark then i will begin the honey siracha glaze. The racks i have are 3 full and 3 empty with staggered, i do this to disrupt the air flow in the dehydrator. Bacon is just a tad over 3/4lb.













bjerk.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 8, 2016


















bjerk1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 8, 2016






Oh y'all want the recipe do ya?

½ lb thick cut bacon
2 tb sriracha sauce
2 tb raw honey

Instructions
Drape each slice on a baking rack that's fitted on a baking sheet to collect the grease. 
Cut in half for easier handling.
Bake at 200* {or your lowest heat setting} for 2-3 hours. Occasionally, blot each piece.

If using a dehydrator {which is much easier} transfer to a dehydrator, temp at 160*. If not, continue in the oven. Half way in, flavor with anything you want. 
Brush each slice with a combination of sriracha and honey. 
Allow the dehydrator {or oven} to go for 3-4 hours or until its reached your desired texture. It will take longer in the oven.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 8, 2016)

First application of the honey.













bjerk2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 8, 2016


----------



## sota d (Aug 8, 2016)

Looking good-man, I've gotta get me a dehydrator!


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 8, 2016)

Sota D said:


> Looking good-man, I've gotta get me a dehydrator!


My dehydrator has proven to be a very nice addition to my list of equipment.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 8, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice job Rick!

Looks delicious!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 8, 2016)

These are done. I added a sprinkle of more super pig and now cooling.













bjerk4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 8, 2016






I had more when i first started.

But i gave em to the cat.













TalkingDog.png



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 8, 2016


----------



## ironhorse07 (Aug 8, 2016)

Gotta try these! super pig?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 8, 2016)

Ironhorse07 said:


> Gotta try these! super pig?


Owner of another forum makes the rubs. i wont say on here what forum.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 10, 2016)

Depleted fast.













hsbacn.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 10, 2016


----------



## disco (Aug 11, 2016)

I bow to the master.

Disco


----------



## ironhorse07 (Dec 29, 2016)

Tried this awhile back and it is fantastic! (I know, pics). Have a 1lb batch in the oven now for the first stage and would add, use 200 deg on your oven, my oven goes down to 170 and the last batch didn't really render out and was a bit greasy (bacon grease though).Going with 200 this time.


----------

